# OpenRPG game in search of the elusive healer...



## athos (May 19, 2013)

My friend Ron / Seannachie is running a Saturday evening Pathfinder game on OpenRPG, on the Unshaped Server.  It starts at 8 pm eastern / 5 pm pacific and runs for 3 or 4 hours usually.  We are all level 1, the game is new.  What we have so far is a fighter/archer type, a human sorcerer, a halfling rogue, a magus, and maybe one more undecided but leaning towards a combat rogue.  So what we really need is some kind of a healer in the party.

Anyone interested in playing a healer type, please PM me and I will give you Ron's email and you can contact him directly.

Thanks,

Dan


----------

